# Hello, from MB, canada



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes another from canada, 
My names Tatianna, i'm 14.
Ive been riding since i was 10, took english lessons for awhile and started riding Arabians.
My first horses were arabs, but we sold them. 
now i live on 34.5 acres and own about 6 horses.
Marshmellow, a 10 yr old paint gelding english and western broke.
Pepper a 3 yr old Dun QH mare broke western.
and 3 little 5 mnth old colts brought here today, QH and Paints, 
and Twister a 4 yr old QH, my own project mare, red roan, who still needs to be transported here as we are in the process of buying her. i love riding, art, photography and animas etc.
i would have made a longer intro but my dad took away my computer and now makes me use the PS3 for the internet
also i have 4 cats, 5 kittens, 3 dogs, 2 parrots and 1 hamster


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to the HF!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you  
I Finally have my computer privaledges back so ill make a photo post of my zoo


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello Tatianna!
Welcome the the forums!
I'm Steff, from Alberta!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> Hello Tatianna!
> Welcome the the forums!
> I'm Steff, from Alberta!


 Thank you Steff !


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oops, just about missed a hello to a fellow Canadian! 

Tiff from Alberta!  Nice to meet ya!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

ive noticed everyone is from alberta lol ! 
Maybe i should get up and go and move to alberta, i lived there for a year when i was 8 but we moved back here lol! 
The mountains there are lovely arent they  ?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

They sure are, and not to far from where I am either. Doesn't take much to load up the horses and head to the mountians for the day.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Lol yeah  
i Miss being in calgary. ive always wanted to live in BC though lol. Or Somewhere with montains... i have this urge to move to montana


----------



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)

*hi ,nice to meet you all,*

i like the forum ,many good rider. i can learn from you




TwisterRush said:


> Yes another from canada,
> My names Tatianna, i'm 14.
> Ive been riding since i was 10, took english lessons for awhile and started riding Arabians.
> My first horses were arabs, but we sold them.
> ...


----------



## jumpingstar (Sep 21, 2009)

hi! i'm new too!


----------

